# Codesys v3.5 Bibliothek erstellen



## Perma (12 Februar 2017)

*[GELÖST] Codesys v3.5 Bibliothek erstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

im Rahmen einer Projektarbeit im Studium muss ich eine neue Bibliothek mit ner menge FB´s in Codesys erstellen.
Ich hab jetzt mal versucht eine ganz simple Bib zu erstellen, doch da gibt es schon probleme.

Beim kompilieren erscheint der Fehler "Unbekannter Typ: 'TEST_FB' ".


 Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:
- Neues Projekt -> Kategorie: Bibliotheken -> CODESYS Bibliothek.

- Im neue erstellten Projekt im Reiter POUs -> Function Blocks  Ein simplen FB erstellt.  

- Projekt info noch mit nem Namen versehen und dann auf "Projekt speichern und in Bib.repository installieren".


Jetzt habe ich um zu testen ein neues normales Projekt erstellt. 
- über Bibliotheksverwalter -> Bibliothek hinzufügen -> über suchfeld Bib finden und einbinden.

- Jetzt ist in der Bib.liste ein neues Element erschienen mit dem namen "PlaceholderTemplate = TESTlib, 3.5.9.30"

- Ich erstelle mir jetzt im PLC_PRG in FUP ein neuen Baustein TEST_FB. Die Variablendeklaration öffnet sich wie es sein soll und eine Instanz mit dem Namen TEST_FB_0 wird erstellt. Der Baustein hat auch alle richtigen ein und ausgänge, es wird also auf die Bibliothek zugregriffen.

-Beim kompilieren erscheint nun der Fehler "Unbekannter Typ: 'TEST_FB' ".

Die Variable wurde meines erachtens richtig deklariert:
VAR
    TEST_FB_0: TEST_FB;
END_VAR

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich da falsch mache? 

Vielen Dank und mit besten Grüßen
Perma


----------



## -J-E- (14 Februar 2017)

Du musst bei der Deklaration den Bibliotheksnamesraum voranstellen

z.B. Bibliotheksnamensraum.TEST_FB

dann sollte dein Problem weg sein


----------



## Perma (16 Februar 2017)

Super, dass hat funktioniert.

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------

